

Kezer Browser 0.2 - kelechizy
http://www.kelechizy.blogspot.com/2011/10/kezer-browser-02

======
kelechizy
What do you think?

~~~
rachelbythebay
Your site is a blank page with Javascript disabled.

~~~
kelechizy
Soory, it's in html

